# Can you use a Quarter Horse for Saddleseat?



## katie1118 (Apr 9, 2012)

If i were to buy a quarter horse and i ride saddleseat would that be ok? I don't know much about quarter horses so if i were to ride it saddleseat just for practice not showing, would that be ok? i would also want to be able to throw on a western saddle and ride for pleasure also. thanks


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm afraid not since the QH is not known for the type of action that saddle seat requires. Saddle seat is more for gaited horses with high leg action. You would be much better getting a TWH and using that for everything.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I mean, you could put any type of saddle on a horse and ride it, but not everett type of horse can move correctly for a certain discipline. Saddlebred, morgan, arab, crosses of these, and most - not sure if all can - gaited breeds can show saddleseat. You could put the saddle on a qh, but it won't do you any good for any practice for saddleseat, even if you never show it. Jumping, dressage, wp, contesting, working cowhorse, hunt seat, maybe, but not saddle seat. Also, it's not only gaited horses who can do english pleasure (the saddleseat type).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

